# Hamster sleeping in wheel



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Hi
I adopted a chinese hamster not long ago and got him a cage that had a loft area with his sleeping house which he has a ladder to reach as I read dwarf sized hamsters sometimes struggle with tubing. However he couldn't find his bed to start with and seemed to be looking for one so when he got in a cardboard tube I lifted him to the bed area. Since then he's got down and used his wheel etc but doesn't seem to be able to get back up and sleeps in his wheel. Is he ok like this? Am I just being paranoid and over worring about him? He's just had a bad start to life. He fell out of a cage high up in pets at home and escaped to a shop all the way across a retail park. I adopted him.
Thankyou!


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

My hamsters do sometimes nap in their wheels, but if you don't think he can get up to the loft area, could you move his sleeping house down to the main level? If you could post a photo of the cage there might be more things people could suggest. 

Good on you for adopting him though, sounds like he had quite the adventure!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

bless him, yeha as suggested, photos might help. i have the houses on the bottom level of all my cages. ps. i have 2 called sugar & spice like your geribls 

piccies of them all too please!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

My chinese hamsters often sleeps in his wheel - he takes all his bedding out of his house and puts it in his wheel  its quite common I think for them to do it and im sure he will use his house again - mine has lots of tubes and different levels to go up and down too and manages really well - you can get little ladders for the tubes that go up and down to different floors to help them - glad he found a lovely home with you


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Perhaps because he had a fall from high up in the pet shop he's a little nervous about going upstairs to his bed.
I'd move his house down if I were you. Or get him a single level cage like a zoo zone 1.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought my chinese hamster this cage Cages : Mickey 2XL Savic Dwarf Hamster / Mouse Cage HUGE : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
and she loves it - it's like an hamster heaven for dwarf hamsters and loads of room. Anyone wanting one put code MAGIC in and you get an extra 15% off until midnight on Monday. It really is a brilliant cage for dwarf hamsters. I want another one really for a russian hamster but have nowhere to put it.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Although they can't always get up tubes maybe you could try them? A ladder isn't always easy to climb. If not put a nest box downstairs, it may just be a card board box with a hole in it, aslong as your hammie is cosy and warm.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Well I brought some bedding down for him first and the crazy little thing took it back to his bed. He is now alternating between sleeping in his wheel and his bed but can easily get up and down the ladder, I've watched him do it a few times. I assume he's happy like this if he didn't want the bedding downstairs and as long as it's how he wants it then I'm happy!


----------



## chicotah (May 5, 2009)

my hamster has the same tank... he also sleeps in his wheel i ended up buying another wheel for his excersize and keeps the other as his bed i dont see it asa problem


----------



## jls (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought my hamster last week and I cant get it to budge from the tubes it only comes outcfor a drink or food ?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

jls said:


> I bought my hamster last week and I cant get it to budge from the tubes it only comes outcfor a drink or food ?


It?
Oh it makes me sad when people refer to their pets as 'it'

Anyway your hamster is probably scared, that's why it wont come out if its tubes.
The best thing to do with a new/untamed hamster is to start it off in a cage without the tubes so taming the hamster is easier, tubes can be added back on later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

jls said:


> I bought my hamster last week and I cant get it to budge from the tubes it only comes outcfor a drink or food ?


What cage do you have? What hamster species do you have?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

jls said:


> I bought my hamster last week and I cant get it to budge from the tubes it only comes outcfor a drink or food ?


Get a cage without tubes, tubes are awful with new hamsters, as they know they can hide in them and you can't reach them, so taming takes forever. Especially if your hamster is from a petshop instead of a breeder that will have tamed it so it's used to people.


----------

